# Show us you Favorite herp!



## D3pro (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok so checking out some of those "show us" threads (as I like checking out some of your best), but I wan't to see your favorite herp, the one you love the most out of your collection!!! 

It doesn't have to be the best looking, just your favorite!
So here's mine to start thing off lol...







Cheers guys!


----------



## dreamkiller (Mar 22, 2010)

this is Kynan.


----------



## scott_lee86 (Mar 22, 2010)

that bredli is unreal 


 

 
my two favourites


----------



## D3pro (Mar 22, 2010)

scott_lee86 said:


> that bredli is unreal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, your bredli has some nice reds on him too!


----------



## torry666 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok so not my most colourful beardie but meet Pagan, definately my favourite....dag that she is.


----------



## scott_lee86 (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 22, 2010)

shhh,...dont tell the others, this is chubby,...


----------



## D3pro (Mar 22, 2010)

torry666 said:


> Ok so not my most colourful beardie but meet Pagan, definately my favourite....dag that she is.



haha, well my jungles are the best looking of my collection, and my female bredli is an orange red hypo... But mars, my male bredli is my fav, as he sits on my lap and watches TV with me lol.


----------



## Mullet (Mar 22, 2010)

Here are my 2


----------



## bfg23 (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is my fave, Irwin, pitty he hates my fingers.


----------



## scott_lee86 (Mar 22, 2010)

dude that setup is FRICKEN wicked!!!!!


----------



## cris (Mar 22, 2010)

Mr Panoptes


----------



## climber05 (Mar 22, 2010)

That croc is so cool. what type of lisence do you need to keep one of them. what happens when it outgrows the tank??


----------



## bfg23 (Mar 22, 2010)

Need a specialist licence, pretty sure you can only get them in Vic and SA.
When its about a meter long or so it will go into its own shed out the back.


----------



## D3pro (Mar 22, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> Need a specialist licence, pretty sure you can only get them in Vic and SA.
> When its about a meter long or so it will go into its own shed out the back.



Love the "no swimming" sign on tank lol, awesome animal


----------



## Londos1990 (Mar 22, 2010)

*My Fav*

Well this is fang, my first ever python, he is getting on 2metres, this is my most recent pic and i didnt take one before that for quiet sometime, he is currently in shed hence why i couldnt take another.

Cheers Kyle


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 23, 2010)

Noodle my baby girl


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 23, 2010)

*This is my favorite shauny*


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 23, 2010)

I have 2 favourites, my turtle and my snake George. My favourite is George only cause he's my first ever snake. And I love Miss Turtle cause she is such a character! George was hatched Feb 07  And Missy is about 2 now? not sure to the exact date, she was a pet shop buy.... And we all know how 'reliable' they can be 
(and one photo of Beaker bredli eating a mouse cause I can )

View attachment 119419


View attachment 119420


View attachment 119421


View attachment 119422


View attachment 119424


----------



## Cuda (Mar 23, 2010)

. . . . . .


----------



## D3pro (Mar 23, 2010)

JUNGLEJAGUAR said:


>



what breed is that? looks nice!


----------



## cockney red (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks like a Basset pup...


----------



## D3pro (Mar 26, 2010)

bump... show us more


----------



## Addam (Mar 27, 2010)

My boy Gibbs, he's a coastal


----------



## shaunyboy (Mar 27, 2010)

*my favorite*














common the diamonds...!!


----------



## D3pro (Mar 27, 2010)

shaunyboy said:


> common the diamonds...!!



Love it, he looks great! I want a diamond now lol


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh dear, I don't have a favourite!  Well ok, in some ways I do. My favourite bluetongue is Buffy. My favourite CBD is Jasper. My favourite EBD is Pepsi, and my favourite EWD is Spike! Cause, you know, I own only one of each species! lol


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2010)

This is my baby girl (to be) Nalaani.


----------



## Dinoizmadragon (Apr 7, 2010)

Gummie, my one and only CBD 
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii246/smokeygulum/DSC00090.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii246/smokeygulum/IMG_3130-3.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii246/smokeygulum/IMG_4097.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii246/smokeygulum/IMG_4110.jpg


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 8, 2010)

Agro.......................................... Kuddles................................... Lilith........................................

Cant pick between these 3........


----------



## spanna_spamload (Apr 8, 2010)

Addam said:


> My boy Gibbs, he's a coastal


 

***? did he get loose on the powerlines? lol


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 9, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> Lilith is bl**dy awesome.... love the pic of agro though
> Agro.......................................... Kuddles................................... Lilith........................................
> 
> Cant pick between these 3........


 
Lilith is bl**dy awesome.... love the pic of agro though


----------



## Funkstaa (Apr 9, 2010)

I put favourite in catagory's, fave to watch is a tie between my turtles as they're not the brightest crayons in the pack, I love when they chase your finger when you trace it on the tank when you walk past and the Pygmy's general behaviour makes me crack up every day - but my fave hands down is Freddy my beardy, he's the best company to watch a movie with...just don't tell the others : p


----------



## Jewly (Apr 10, 2010)

This is my favourite herp.....Jasper the Woma.


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Apr 10, 2010)

This is mine!


----------



## Widdup (Apr 10, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> Here is my fave, Irwin, pitty he hates my fingers.


I want a croc!


----------



## Joelspythons (Apr 14, 2010)

you can actually get a croc on a normal standard lisence but it cant get over a metre but i rekon it would be cool to have a crock that little beauty is beautiful


----------



## Jarden (Apr 14, 2010)

Couple pics of my SA Perseus


----------



## Falsemonitor (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi,

My favorite Varanus mertensi (Mertens Water monitor)

regards
Jakob


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 15, 2010)

My baby girl, Kendra


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 15, 2010)

my brand new male md is a real sweetheart..


----------



## XKiller (Apr 15, 2010)

Mine would have to be this spencers .


----------



## Addam (Apr 27, 2010)

spanna_spamload said:


> ***? did he get loose on the powerlines? lol



lol no he is on the clothes line


----------



## drunken (May 4, 2010)

how did he do like a gecko...... hahaha


----------



## bfg23 (May 5, 2010)

Where did you hear that garbage.




Joelspythons said:


> you can actually get a croc on a normal standard lisence but it cant get over a metre but i rekon it would be cool to have a crock that little beauty is beautiful


----------

